# TV backlight



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

Good Saturday to all! This seems like the logical place to ask such a question, if not I am sure it will be moved. 
Does anyone use a backlight behind their display? If so what? Is there a proper light color, type, etc.?

Thanks Mike


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Audiodreamer said:


> Good Saturday to all! This seems like the logical place to ask such a question, if not I am sure it will be moved.
> Does anyone use a backlight behind their display? If so what? Is there a proper light color, type, etc.?
> 
> Thanks Mike


I haven't done it myself, but I know people who do so. A nice dim soft light works bet from what I've seen. You can do it with tinted coverings etc


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a 7watt LED bulb 5000K behind my plasma in the living room. It helps with keeping eye strain away.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I remember Philips had a line of tv's with that built in. Iirc, you could select default colors, or it could display a moving light "scene " that mirrored what was on screen. I prefer the dark, but once in awhile, use these backlit panels I built. Plain rope light(don't know color temp).


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

Does this type of light not distract or affect the picture quality due to light reflections? I've seen pictures of people's TVs with these that vary in color and brightness but it seems that it would take away from the movie experience in the dark with it being right on the TV/projector screen.


----------



## chrisletts (Oct 16, 2014)

Tried it, didn't like it, stopped trying !


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Axiomite said:


> Does this type of light not distract or affect the picture quality due to light reflections? I've seen pictures of people's TVs with these that vary in color and brightness but it seems that it would take away from the movie experience in the dark with it being right on the TV/projector screen.


In a dark room yes, I find it distracting but in my case in the livingroom and just how the TV sits it is in a darker part of the room so the backlight helps with removing eye strain. I never watch movies there thats reserved for the theater room.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If you want to build one it can be as simple as a small bulb or rope lights or as complicated as you want to make it. 

If you visit http://m.instructables.com/explore/?query=Tv+back+light

instructables website and search around you'll find many projects.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If I recall correctly the old DVD calibrator DVDs used to suggest a 6500k light behind your tv for the best picture.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> If I recall correctly the old DVD calibrator DVDs used to suggest a 6500k light behind your tv for the best picture.


Yes but that's assuming a white wall... I think


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> I have a 7watt LED bulb 5000K behind my plasma in the living room. It helps with keeping eye strain away.


Exactly--there's an industry standard intended to specify ambient light levels and color-temperatures that relieve eye strain. They even go so far as to specify wall color shading to match. I'm on my iPhone right now, so I'm having trouble finding the exact article I read, but here's something similar: http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/ive.htm


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Audiodreamer said:


> Good Saturday to all! This seems like the logical place to ask such a question, if not I am sure it will be moved. Does anyone use a backlight behind their display? If so what? Is there a proper light color, type, etc.? Thanks Mike


I mean no disrespect and realize I'm nit-picking, but " backlight" actually refers to an LED TV technology used to increase screen contrast ratio. I think everyone here understands your intentions, but I couldn't resist pointing out the semantics

( ...shuffling away in shame now).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

BlueRockinLou said:


> I mean no disrespect and realize I'm nit-picking, but " backlight" actually refers to an LED TV technology used to increase screen contrast ratio


Actually "backlighting" has been around for as long as stage productions have been. A Backlight is used to light a subject or scene from behind.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

BlueRockinLou said:


> I mean no disrespect and realize I'm nit-picking, but " backlight" actually refers to an LED TV technology used to increase screen contrast ratio. I think everyone here understands your intentions, but I couldn't resist pointing out the semantics ( ...shuffling away in shame now).


 Respectively Lou, it also refers to fluorescent backlighting of older LCD tv's, and also serves as the lighting entirely. Not just to increase contrast. 
(Ok, shuffling away myself...)


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Actually "backlighting" has been around for as long as stage productions have been. A Backlight is used to light a subject or scene from behind.





willis7469 said:


> Respectively Lou, it also refers to fluorescent backlighting of older LCD tv's, and also serves as the lighting entirely. Not just to increase contrast.
> (Ok, shuffling away myself...)


You guys are great--thanks for letting me down gently. I stand corrected 
I love learning new things from the great people here at the 'shack.
(shuffle, shuffle)


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

BlueRockinLou said:


> You guys are great--thanks for letting me down gently. I stand corrected  I love learning new things from the great people here at the 'shack. (shuffle, shuffle)


 It's good to have you here Lou. I enjoy your contributions.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I did this for my projector screen not that long ago.


----------

